
Canuck, an Infamous Crow (2016) - deegles
https://www.audubon.org/news/the-misadventures-canuck-worlds-most-infamous-crow
======
hi41
I grew up in Chennai and Mumbai. Chennai is for crows and Mumbai is for
pigeons.

My grandma used to tell me that the crows are super smart. After she cooked
food she used to keep a ball of rice for the crows. Within a minute crows used
watch and descend to eat it.

Once I got attacked by a crow. It used to attack only me and nobody else. It
is fly down and scratch my head. I was terrified like hell. My mom told me
befriend it by feeding it a biscuit which is a rectangular cookie. lol and
behold he stopped attacking me. So the crow can distinguish between humans!
Super smart creatures!

~~~
MisterOctober
Yeah, but what if he then tells all his crow buddies that there's a certain
human who'll give a biscuit and all you have to do is attack! [edit : didn't
see below comment already referring to 'protection racket']

~~~
protomyth
My niece (pre-K age) had to deal with that. She went golfing with my brother
and Dad three times a week at the same course. She would always get a bag of
beef jerky. On the first hole one day a crow came down and stole the bag from
the cart while they were on the green. It proceeded to follow them around the
course all the while eating from the bag. My niece did not take it well, and
yelled a lot at the crow (all anger no crying, she does have the family
temper).

Next time they went golfing, the crow brought friends, but my niece didn't set
the bag down and yelled at the crows multiple times (crows need to be taught
morals too). The crows did keep trying getting some skittles off my brother
once except for a day an eagle was camped out in the trees.

------
MisterOctober
In Marijn Haverbeke's "Eloquent Javascript," there's a compelling discussion
of how crows build resilient telecommunications networks using termite mounds.

Crows are smart as hell -- as a gardener, I've seen their devious intelligence
all too often -- example : I had a pretty successful [commercially-produced]
scarecrow in place for several weeks, which I'd move every night to prevent
the birds getting inured to its presence and / or aware that it was a fake. I
forgot to move it one night and then went out just before dawn next morning to
move it; I seen an early crow peering at me from the mulberry tree.

When I came home that afternoon, every single corn seedling in the place had
been snapped!

------
amatecha
haha, Canuck is pretty famous in Vancouver! I haven't seen him myself, yet,
though.

Also in the area is a massive crow roosting area where thousands of crows
converge every evening! Check out a video[0] ... I'm not exaggerating! Also a
couple news articles[1][2]

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmOju6X17Tc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmOju6X17Tc)

[1]
[http://www.theprovince.com/Murder+mystery+reason+crows+flock...](http://www.theprovince.com/Murder+mystery+reason+crows+flock+Burnaby+every+night/9085538/story.html)

[2]
[http://www.nationalpost.com/m/Burnaby+home+6000+crows+every+...](http://www.nationalpost.com/m/Burnaby+home+6000+crows+every+night/9085538/story.html)

